
Why Programmers Work At Night - Libertatea
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-programmers-work-at-night-2013-1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29
======
spoiler
This is so stunningly true! I never actually thought about it, but with each
passing sentence the light-bulb above my head grew brighter.

I love the lead-glass reference. It's true, but I personally imagined it as
building a large sand castle with special grains, grain-by-grain, and than a
wave of distraction smashing into it. Go find your fucking special sand
grains. :(

I usually don't drink coffee at night, but I have been for a few weeks and I
catch myself staring at imgur, tumblr, twitter, hacker news, even reading
Wikipedia's featured article. So, I am usually telling myself "damnit, go
work!" And I do, for a few minutes; then I go back to previous activities.

I can't really confirm my bright monitor is what makes me stay up--although my
monitor's brightness is maxed--but my sleeping pattern is definitely fucked-
up. I sometimes go to bed around 7 am or 8 am, depending on when my room mate
starts making noise around the house. I sort of do it subconsciously, thinking
"oh it's that late--early--already. better go to sleep."

Everyone who knows me thinks I'm a noon-waking-sloth. :(

------
tellarin
Re-print of this one from circa a year ago: [http://swizec.com/blog/why-
programmers-work-at-night/swizec/...](http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-
work-at-night/swizec/3198)

I've been thinking on and off about this since I read it then; and I mostly
agree with it.

Except for the 'bright screens' cause. In my case, the same work pattern
happens if I'm reading a deep (but not too abstract) book, writing on paper,
or doing some hardware work.

Which I found quite interesting, as the book case kind of matches the 'sleepy
brain' cause, and the hardware part happens more when I already have a plan
and I'm just building with almost no stop (maker-type activity?).

